# You've done it again have'nt you?



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

What was the reason this time. If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2013)

Wassup?


----------



## Shaun (18 Oct 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-remember-when-this-was-all-fields.141558/post-2718440


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2013)

I think Shaun has enabled the automated cryptic post function!


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wassup?


 You blinked and missed it!!


classic33 said:


> Changed, again, since starting the thread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> You blinked and missed it!!


Oh well, life has always been a bit like that.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh well, life has always been a bit like that.


 You missed the last time he did the same, shortly afterwards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2013)

He did what after what?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

He did it again, having done it the first time only minutes previously.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-remember-when-this-was-all-fields.141558/post-2718440


I think you gave in on that one Shaun. Sorry if its caused any problems for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> He did it again, having done it the first time only minutes previously.


Thanks for clarifying. So, whatever it was that he did and then did again, will he do it again? And will I notice? My record on these things does not appear to be too good.


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> I think you gave in on that one Shaun. Sorry if its caused any problems for you.



Gave in? I was testing things (as I said in the thread). Having tested, I've decided to take a different approach - one that doesn't depend on post count.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2013)

I came out of Forum Games to find that the tread to which I'd replied to was now in Cafe & when I went back to it, it was back in Forum Games.
Is it possible to rename the thread Music Quiz to *Name the pop groups/artists?*
Asking here, as opposed to starting a new thread.


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2013)

classic33 said:


> I came out of Forum Games to find that the tread to which I'd replied to was now in Cafe & when I went back to it, it was back in Forum Games.



That's how to make the posts re-count!


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> That's how to make the posts re-count!


 So you took it out, to make it recount & then put it back in?


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the thread re-naminng.
I've a few more to go yet.


----------

